# التجسد والفداء



## مونيكا 57 (20 يونيو 2010)

*


التجسد والفداء 

الأنبا رافائيل

لقد تجسد الله ليفدينا من الموت... هذا الموت الذى دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس، وبواسطة المخالفة التى وقع فيها أبوانا الأولان أدام وحواء... "وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، فلا تأكل منها؛ لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" (تك 17:2)، "لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رو 23:6). 

هذا الموت صار بسبب الانفصال بين الله (مصدر الحياة) والإنسان... 

وهكذا وقع أدم ونسله تحت حكم الموت... وكان لابد ان يموت أو يفديه آخر. 

لماذا لم يسامح الله أدم بدون فداء وموت؟ 

الله يتنازل عن الخطية... لأنه قدوس ورافض للشر... يمكن أن يحولها إلى أخر (مبدأ الفداء والضحية) ولابد أن يقتص من الخاطئ أو من ينوب عنه؛ ليعلن أنه رافض للخطية وللشر، حتى ولو كان يحب الخاطئ ويريد عودته عن طريق ضلاله... 

فعلى أى أساس يسامح الله أدم؟... هل لأن الله موافق على الخطية؟ أو أنه غير موقفه من الخطية؟ أم يسامحه لأنه تاب ونقلت خطيته إلى ذبيحة تفديه؟ إذا ما الداعى للفداء؟ أليس من الأفضل أن يموت أدم ويخلق أخراً غيره؟ 

ما كان هذا الحل يتمشى مع حب الله لأدم ورغبته فى أن يحيا... وهل للشيطان أن يسيّر الأمور على هواه ويفشّل خطة الله؟ حاشا ومستحيل... 

العدل والقداسة يقتضيان أن يموت أدم... والرحمة والمحبة يقتضيان أن يحيا أدم ليتجلى العدل والقداسة والمحبة والرحمة فى أروع صورها... 

الآن... من هو الفادى :

لقد عمل الله أول ذبيحة أمام أدم ليعرفه فكرة الفداء... وكأنه يقول له... هذا الحيوان مات... وما حدث له كان مفترضاً أن يحدث لك... ولكنه مات عنك... وها جلده يغطى عريك "وصنع الرب الإله، لأدم وامرأته أقمصة من جلد وألبسها" (تك 21:3)...

ولكن هل الخروف ينوب عن الإنسان؟.. انها كانت مجرد رمز وإشارة إلى الفادى الحقيقى... كل ذبائح العهد القديم وكل فكرة الأضحية إنما كانت إشارة إلى الفادى الحقيقى...إذن من هو الفادى؟ 

لابد أن يكون الفادى :

1- إنساناً؛ لكى يفدى الإنسان.
2- باراً بلا لوم؛ وإلا احتاج هو نفسه إلى من يفديه. 
3- غير محدود؛ ليفدى كل جموع البشر من أدم إلى آخر الدهور. 
ولم تكن هذه الصفات ممكنا أن تتحقق فى أى مخلوق، فالملاك بار ولكن محدود... وإذا تجسد ليفدى الإنسان فما ذنبه؟ هل من العدل أن يخطئ أدم فيموت ميخائيل؟ وهل الله رحيم على أدم وغير رحوم على ميخائيل؟ 
لذلك حمل الله نفسه هذه المهمة الصعبة... فهو وحده بار وغير محدود وإذا تجسد ومات... فهو لم يظلم أحداً بل ظلم نفسه وتحمل تبعات خطية أدم بنفسه لأنه يحبنا ويرغب فى خلاصنا... 

وهكذا جاء إلينا الله متجسداً ليموت عنا... أتحد بجسد بشريتنا القابل للموت لكى يذوق الموت من أجلنا ويرفع حكم الموت عن جنسنا. 

كان الفداء هو السبب الرئيسى والأساسى للتجسد... وكانت هناك بركات أخرى تنتظر البشرية... 

3- بركات التجسد :

ولكى نفهم ما نلناه فى التجسد على أصول آبائية كما شرحها القديس أثناسيوس والقديس كيرلس ينبغى أن نرجع قديماً إلى بدء الخليقة:

فالإنسان حينما خلق (قبل السقوط) كان يحمل أربعة صفات أساسية تميزه عن غيره من الكائنات والمخلوقات وهى:

1- على صورة الله ومثاله "فخلق الله والإنسان على صورته الله خلقه" (تك 26:1،27).
2- خلق على غير فساد (الخلود) أى ليحيا (صلاة الصلح للقداس الباسيلى).
3- يعرف الله معرفة الشركة والمعاشرة والخبرة.
4- يعيش فى القداسة والبر والبراءة.
5- يشعر باتحاده بالآخر كمثال الثالوث الواحد.

وعندما سقط الإنسان فقد هذه السمات الأربعة :

1- صورة الله فى الإنسان تشوهت وتحطمت.
2- مات الإنسان وبدأ الفساد يعمل فى طبيعته البشرية بسبب الانفصال عن الله الذى هو ينبوع الحياة.
3- فقد القداسة وصار يميل إلى الشر وسكنت فى جسده الميول الرديئة.
4- برهن بسقوطه وتصرفاته وإجاباته على الله بعد السقوط بأنه فقد معرفته بالله وخبرته بالإلهيات. 
5- تمزقت البشرية وتناثرت ودب فيها الأنانية والعزلة والقتل والحروب.

وكان على الله إما أن :

1- يهمل الإنسان ويتركه لشأنه.. وهذا يتنافى مع صلاح الله وقوته ومحبته.
2- يهلك الإنسان ويصنع إنساناً جديداً وهذا أيضاً يتنافى مع صلاح الله ومحبته ويجعل الشيطان منتصراً.
3- أن يعيد صياغة الإنسان ويجدد طبيعته. ويعيد إليه السمات التى فقدها بالسقوط وهذا هو الحل الذى أراده الله وقد نفذه بالتجسد.

4- فى التجسد استعاد الإنسان :

1- صورة الله :

"الله لم يره أحد قط" (يو 18:1)، "ليس أن أحداً رأى الآب" (يو 46:6)، ومع ذلك فبالتجسد قد "رأيناه بعيوننا، شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا" (1يو 1:1) لأن السيد المسيح هو "صورة الله غير المنظور" (كو 15:1)، "وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 3:1) حتى أنه فى تجسده قال "الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب" 
(يو 9:14).

وليس السيد المسيح مثل آدم، لأن أدم كان على صورة الله أما السيد المسيح فهو "صورة الله" (2كو 4:4)... وآدم تشوهت فيه هذه الصورة أما السيد المسيح فلا يمكن طبعاً لأنه هو الله بالحقيقة "الذى إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله. لكن أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس" (فى 6:2،7).

وكما أننا قد ورثنا من أدم الصورة المشوهة بميلادنا منه جسدياً، كذلك يمكننا أن نرث من السيد المسيح صورة الله الحقيقية بميلادنا منه ثانية، ميلاداً روحياً بالمعمودية... "لأن كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح" (غل 27:3).

ففى المعمودية نصير خليقة جديدة "إن كان أحد فى السيد المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً" وتصير أيضاً أولاد الله بالتبنى: "أن يصيروا أولاد الله أى المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله" (يو 12:1،13)، وبالطبع فإن أبناء الله يصيرون على صورة الله "لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكراً بين أخوة كثيرين" (رو 29:8)، "وكما لبسنا صورة الترابى (آدم) سنلبس أيضاً صورة السماوى (يسوع)" (1كو 49:15)... وهذه الصورة نأخذها فى المعمودية "الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله فى البر وقداسة الحق" (أف 24:4)، ولكنها تتجلى فينا بالممارسة الروحية "نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح" (2كو 18:3)، وتحتاج إلى مجهود ومثابرة لتتجلى فينا بوضوح استنارة "يا أولادى الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم" (غل 19:4) والصورة نأخذها الآن بالعربون لأنها ناقصة بسبب نقصنا ولكننا سنأخذها بالحقيقة فى الأبدية "إذا أظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو" (1يو 2:3) "الذى سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده" (فى 21:3).

فلولا التجسد ما كنا رأينا الله (فى الجسد) وما أمكننا أن نولد ثانية من الله لنصير على شبهه ونستعيد الصورة الإلهية فينا بأكثر بهاء بالنعمة بالمعمودية وبالجهاد الروحى وبالحقيقة فى الأبدية...
بعد أن كنا أبناء أدم بالطبيعة صرنا أبناء الله بالنعمة... 


2الحياة 

السيد المسيح هو القيامة والحياة... وفيه كانت الحياة (يو 4:1)، وبدونه لا توجد حياة وهذا هو سر (الموت الذى دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس) إن الإنسان انفصل عن مصدر حياته (الله)... لذلك عندما اتحد اللاهوت (الله) بالناسوت (الطبيعة البشرية) فى بطن العذراء انسكبت الحياة من اللاهوت فى الناسوت وصار هذا الجسد جسداً حياً بل ومحيياً (هذا هو الجسد المحى) "الاعتراف" وأمكن للإنسان مرة أخرى أن يحيا إن اتحد بهذا الجسد الإلهى المحى "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو 54:6)، "لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة العالم... أنا هو خبز الحياة... هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكى يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. أنا هو الخبز الحى الذى نزل من السماء. إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد والخبز الذى أنا أعطى هو جسدى الذى أبذله من أجل حياة العالم.. الحق الحق أقول لكم أن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم. من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وأنا فيه كما أرسلنى الآب الحى وأنا حى بالأب فمن يأكلنى فهو يحيا بى..." (يو 6:33-58) "لأنه كما فى آدم يموت الجميع هكذا فى المسيح سيحيا الجميع" (1كو 22:15).

كيف كان يتسنى للبشرية أن تحيا بدون هذا الجسد الإلهى الحى المحى الذى اتخذه الله له بالتجسد من العذراء.

وعلى الصليب مات السيد المسيح (إنسانياً وطبياً كأى إنسان فينا بانفصال روحه الإنسانية عن جسده) ولكنه كان حياً بلاهوته إذ لاهوته، لم ينفصل قط لا عن نفسه ولا عن جسده.. لذلك نسبحه قائلين: (قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت الذى صلب عنا ومات ارحمنا) وهذه الحياة نفسها تصير فينا عندما نتناول من جسد الرب ودمه.

3- مشكلة المعرفة والقداسة :

وهذه استعادها لنا السيد المسيح بأربعة مستويات :

أ- بالنموذج والمثال : فالسيد المسيح عاش بيننا ليعلمنا كيف نسلك مثله، إذ هو المعلم الصالح (نتبعه بكل قلوبنا) لبش الهوس الثالث. وهو نفسه قال: "تعلموا منى" (مت 29:11)، وقصد السيد المسيح أن ينقل إلينا كل المعرفة عن الآب، حتى إنه لكى لا نشك فى مجد الآب بسبب تخلى السيد المسيح عن مجده قال: "أبى أعظم منى" لكى نفهم أن الآب له مجد وبهاء وعظمة أعظم بكثير من شكل تواضع الابن بسبب التجسد الذى جعله يتنازل عن مجده (إلى حين).

وهذا يفسر لنا لذلك نصلى فى القداس الغريغورى قائلين: "أعطيتنى علم معرفتك... الذى أظهر لنا نور الآب... الذى أنعم علينا بمعرفة الروح القدس الحقيقية" وكان اللقب المحبوب للمسيح هو "المعلم الصالح" لماذا صام السيد المسيح وصلى ومارس الناموس وإعتمد من يوحنا.. إنه عمل كل ذلك ليعلمنا إن نسلك مثله.

ب- بالسبق : فالسيد المسيح كان سابقاً لأجلنا... فتح لنا الأبواب المغلقة التى كانت لا تحلم البشرية بفتحها... فهو أول إنسان يدخل الفردوس فدخل فى أعقابه جميع القديسين من آدم حتى اللص اليمين... وسوف يقود هذا الموكب بعينه حينما يكمل العبيد رفقاؤهم "لأن الله نظر لنا شيئاً أفضل لكى لا يكملوا بدوننا" (عب 40:11) سوف يقود نفس الموكب بعد اكتماله لندخل معه به وفيه إلى الملكوت الأبدى بصفتنا أعضاء فى جسده المقدس وهو يدخل سابقاً لأجلنا.

وكذلك كان السيد المسيح سابقاً لأجلنا فى كل الممارسات الروحية.. فهو يصلى؛ لكى يجعل لصلواتنا معنى وقبولاً أمام الله أبيه؛ لذلك صام السيد المسيح ليجعل لصومنا قيمة لا هوتية، وبعداً إلهياً، وقبولاً ومعنى أمام الله أبيه.

وقَبِلَ السيد المسيح الروح القدس فى مياه الأردن، ليفتح لنا باب إمكانية قبول الروح القدس فينا بالمعمودية، وبالأجمال كل ما عمله السيد المسيح بالجسد كان لأجلنا ولحسابنا ولصالح بشريتنا.

ج- بالتقديس : السيد المسيح عاش حياتنا المادية بكل تفاصيلها ماعدا الخطية والخطأ؛ لأنه شابهنا فى كل شئ، وبالتالى فقد قدس كل شئ فى حياتنا حتى الأكل، والشرب، والنوم، والمشى، والجلوس، والقيام وأصبح الآن لنا فرصة أن تتقدس أدق تفاصيل حياتنا المادية إذا شاركنا السيد المسيح فى حياته وأشركناه فى حياتنا "فإذا كنتم تاكلون، أو تشربون، أو تفعلون شيئاً؛ فأفعلوا كل شئ لمجد الله" (1كو 31:10).



د- بالوساطة : لاشك أن السيد المسيح هو الله الكامل، وهو أيضاً إنسان كامل، فيه كل صفات الله، وكل صفات الإنسان.. ومعروف لا هوتياً أن اللاهوت لم يلاش الناسوت (كما أخطأ أوطاخى)، وكذلك لم يغيره، ولم يلغى أيا من صفاته. فالسيد المسيح إلهنا المتجسد العظيم يحمل فى داخله كل ما للإنسان وكذلك كل ما لله باتحاد عجيب فريد... فصار بذلك أعظم وسيط بيننا وبين الله أبيه... فبه يصير لنا قبول أمام الله الأب، ويرضى عنا فيه ويمنحنا كل نعمة، يهبنا معه كل شئ "الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شئ" (رو 32:8)، ونرث أيضاً معه وفيه كل شئ ونرث أيضاً معه ملكوت السموات "فإن كنا أولاداً، فإننا ورثة أيضاً، ورثة الله، ووارثون مع المسيح" (رو 17:8).

وعلى الصعيد الآخر... فيه نرفع صوتنا لله الأب (يصرخون إليك وبك إلى الأب معك قائلين) القداس الغريغورى.

لذلك ففيه صرخنا "إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى" (مز 1:22)، وفيه سمعنا "أنت أبنى الحبيب بك سررت" 
(لو 22:3)، فالسيد المسيح نفسه قال: "أنا أصعد إلى أبى (بالطبيعة) وأبيكم (بالتبنى) وإلهى (بالتجسد) وإلهكم (بالطبيعة)" (يو 17:20)، فهو صار إنساناً لكى يجعل الإنسان شريك الطبيعة الإلهية "لكى تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية" (2بط 4:1).

وكما يتحد الرجل بالمرأة فى سر الزيجة، فيصير الاثنان جسداً واحداً، وليسا بعد اثنين ولكن بعد الاتحاد مازال الرجل رجلاً، والمرأة امرأة.. كذلك نتحد بالسيد المسيح ونصير معه واحداً كما هو مع الآب.. ولكن بنفس المثال مازلنا البشر الضعفاء ومازال هو الإله الحقيقى.

بهذا نعرف أن التجسد قد حل مشكلة الإنسان.. وكل ما هو مطلوب من كل إنسان أن يقبل هذا التجسد الإلهى العظيم، ويؤمن به، ثم يعتمد لينال الصورة المقدسة لله، ويتناول الجسد والدم، ليستعيد الحياة، ويتبع السيد المسيح، ويستحضره فى حياته ويوسطه مع الآب لينال فيه المعرفة والقداسة والبر.

4- استعادة الوحدة للبشرية الممزقة :

فالسيد المسيح جاء "ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد" (يو 52:11) ويجعل الجميع "رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (يو 16:10)، وموضوع وحدة البشرية كان يهم السيد المسيح جداً حتى أنه ألح عليه فى صلاته الوداعيه: "أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم فى أسمك الذين أعطيتنى، ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن... ولست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط، بل أيضاً من أجل الذين يؤمنون بى بكلامهم، ليكون الجميع واحداً، كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فى وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتنى وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذى أعطيتنى، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد. أنا فيهم وأنت فى ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد، وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتنى وأحببتهم كما أحببتنى" (يو 11:17،20-23).

وقد رسم السيد المسيح أن تكون هذه الوحدة وهذا الاتحاد من خلال جسده المقدس، الذى أتخذه من العذراء مريم الطاهرة، بأن نتحد به، بالمعمودية مرة، ثم بالتناول مرات "لأن جميعنا بروح واحد أيضاً اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد... وجميعنا سقينا روحاً واحداً" (1كو 13:12)، "فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" (1كو 17:10).

هنا استطاع السيد المسيح بجسده المقدس العظيم أن يجمع كل البشرية فيه "لكى يخلق الاثنين (اليهود والأمم) فى نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً" (أف 15:2)، "لأنكم جميعاً واحد فى المسيح يسوع"، وهكذا أعاد للبشرية وحدتها بسبب التجسد الإلهى ومن خلال هذا الجسد الإلهى العظيم.
__________________​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع يا مونيكا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مونيكا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مونيكا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى كليمو للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مونيكا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى kokoman للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*للرفع​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يونيو 2014)

*وقد رسم السيد المسيح أن تكون هذه الوحدة وهذا الاتحاد من خلال جسده المقدس، الذى أتخذه من العذراء مريم الطاهرة، بأن نتحد به، بالمعمودية مرة، ثم بالتناول مرات "لأن جميعنا بروح واحد أيضاً اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد... وجميعنا سقينا روحاً واحداً" (1كو 13:12)، "فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" (1كو 17:10).

هنا استطاع السيد المسيح بجسده المقدس العظيم أن يجمع كل البشرية فيه "لكى يخلق الاثنين (اليهود والأمم) فى نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً صانعاً سلاماً" (أف 15:2)، "لأنكم جميعاً واحد فى المسيح يسوع"، وهكذا أعاد للبشرية وحدتها بسبب التجسد الإلهى ومن خلال هذا الجسد الإلهى العظيم.
​*


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (30 يونيو 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع .. ربنا يباركك .. كان فيلم "السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقه" .. اول حاجه ساعدتني هنا ..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 يوليو 2014)

اصبحت قبطيا قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع .. ربنا يباركك .. كان فيلم "السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقه" .. اول حاجه ساعدتني هنا ..



*اشكرك لمرورك الجميل
واشكر الرب ان فيلم السيد المسيح من بدء الخليقة ساعدك
ونحن جميعا على اتم استعداد لمساعدتك
ربنا يوفقك ونتمنى ان تكتب لنا عن اختبارك

فى منتدى الشهادات


​*


----------

